# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  قراءة الصحابة لسورة العصر عند الوداع .. لشيخنا العلامة عبدالله السعد

## العرب

قال الشيخ عبد الله السعد في شرحه للأصول الثلاثة في الشريط الأول : 
جاء عند البيهقي في شعبه والطبراني في الأوسط عن حماد عن ثابت عن عبد الله بن حصن الدارمي أن الصحابة كانوا إذا ودع أحدهم الآخر قرأ سورة العصر ثم ودعه وهذا إسناد صالح غريب لا بأس به .

----------


## العرب

قال الشيخ المحدث سليمان العلوان في أحد أشرطته :
( الحديث الوارد أن الصحابة يقرؤون سورة العصر إذا تفرقوا حديث لا يصح فيه نكارة ولم يروه أحد من أصحاب الدواوين المشهورة ) ..

----------


## المحرر

> قال الشيخ المحدث سليمان العلوان في أحد أشرطته :
> ( الحديث الوارد أن الصحابة يقرؤون سورة العصر إذا تفرقوا حديث لا يصح فيه نكارة ولم يروه أحد من أصحاب الدواوين المشهورة ) ..


بارك الله فيك .

هلَّا ذكرتَ المصدر ؟

----------


## العرب

الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله المصدر شريط صوتي لجلسه خاصة للشيخ عندي، ولا أعرف في الحقيقة تنزيله

----------


## ابن رجب

جزيت خيرا  ,, نحن بانتظار الشريط اخانا الحبيب .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المحرر

> الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله المصدر شريط صوتي لجلسه خاصة للشيخ عندي، ولا أعرف في الحقيقة تنزيله


 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل هناك تعليل غير عدم رواية أصحاب الدوواين المشهورة ؟
حيث إن الحكم بالنكارة قوي جداً .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وماذا يقصد بالدوواين المشهورة ؟

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> قال الشيخ المحدث سليمان العلوان في أحد أشرطته :
> .. لا يصح فيه نكارة و لم يروه أحد من أصحاب الدواوين المشهورة ) ..


..

----------


## المسندي

قال الطبراني في الكبير والاوسط :


حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن هِشَامٍ الْمُسْتَمْلِيّ  ُ، قَالَ: نَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَ: نَا حَمَّادُ بن سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ الْبُنَانِيُّ، عَنْ أَبِي مَدِينَةَ الدَّارِمِيِّ، وَكَانَتْ لَهُ صُحْبَةٌ، قَالَ: كَانَ الرَّجُلانِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"إِذَا الْتَقَيَا لَمْ يَفْتَرِقَا حَتَّى يَقْرَأَ أَحَدُهُمَا عَلَى الآخَرِ: وَالْعَصْرِ إِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ، ثُمَّ يُسَلِّمَ أَحَدُهُمَا عَلَى الآخَرِ"، قَالَ عَلِيُّ بن الْمَدِينِيِّ:"ا  سْمُ أَبِي مَدِينَةَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بن حِصْنٍ". لا يُرْوَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ عَنْ أَبِي مَدِينَةَ إِلا بِهَذَا الإِسْنَادِ، تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ: حَمَّادُ بن سَلَمَةَ

----------


## العرب

جزاكم الله خيرا على تعقيبكم

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم.

الحديث أخرجه أبو داود في الزهد (417) عن موسى بن إسماعيل أبي سلمة التبوذكي،
والطبراني في الأوسط (5124) -ومن طريقه ابن الأثير في أسد الغابة (3/216)- من طريق عبيد الله بن عائشة،
والبيهقي في الشعب (9057) من طريق يحيى بن أبي بكير،
ثلاثتهم عن حماد بن سلمة، عن ثابت البناني، عن أبي مدينة الدارمي، قال: كان الرجلان من أصحاب محمد -صلى الله عليه و سلم- إذا التقيا، ثم أرادا أن يفترقا، قرأ أحدهما: (والعصر * إن الإنسان لفي خسر) حتى يختمها، ثم يسلم كل واحد منهما على صاحبه. هذا لفظ أبي داود.
قال الطبراني: " لا يُروى هذا الحديث عن أبي مدينة إلا بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به حماد بن سلمة "، وقال الذهبي -في تاريخ الإسلام (6/540)-: " هذا حديثٌ غريبٌ جدًّا، ورواتُهُ مشهورون ".
وحماد أوثق الناس في ثابت، حكم بذلك غير واحد من الأئمة.
وقد أشار البيهقي إلى اختلافٍ على حماد، قال: " ورواه غيره عن حماد، عن ثابت، عن عقبة بن عبد الغافر، قال: (كان الرجلان... )، فذكره "، ووقع (عقبة بن عبد الغافر) في المطبوعة القديمة: عتبة بن الغافر، ولذا لم يعرفه الألباني -رحمه الله- في الصحيحة (6/308)، وجاء على الصواب في الطبعة الجديدة للشعب (11/349 ط. الرشد).
إلا أنه لم ينفرد به يحيى بن أبي بكير عن حماد بالوجه الأول، فقد تابعه -كما سبق- أبو سلمة التبوذكي وعبيد الله بن عائشة.
ولم يُعرف الذي خالفهم فأبدل أبا مدينة الدارمي بعقبة بن عبد الغافر، ولم يوقَف على هذه الرواية التي أشار إليها البيهقي، فالمعتمد رواية الثلاثة الثقات.
وأما أبو مدينة الدارمي، فقد قال الطبراني في سياق إسناده: " وكانت له صحبة "، وأخرج حديثه فيمن اسمه عبد الله في معجمه الكبير -كما ذكر ابن حجر في تعجيل المنفعة (ص219)-، والمصادر تختلف في اسمه، بين: عبد الله بن حصن، وعبد الله بن حصين، وعبد الله بن محصن، وانظر: تعليق العلامة المعلمي على الجرح والتعديل (5/39).
وشابهه تابعي في الاسم والكنية، قال ابن حجر -في الإصابة (4/57)-: " وفي التابعين أبو مدينة عبد الله بن حصن السدوسي، يروي عن أبي موسى الأشعري، حديثه في مسند الشافعي، ذكره البخاري وابن أبي حاتم وابن حبان ". 
والذي يظهر أن الرجلين واحد، هو التابعي؛ لأمرين:
- أن رواية الدارمي لهذا الحديث عن الصحابة، والأغلب أن الرواة عن الصحابة تابعون،
- أن احتمال اختلاف النسبة واتحاد الرجل وارد، فقد قال السمعاني -في الأنساب (2/440)-: " الدارمي...، هذه النسبة إلى بني دارم، وهو دارم بن مالك بن حنظلة بن زيد مناة بن تميم "، وقال (3/235): " السدوسي...، هذه النسبة إلى جماعة قبائل... قال ابن حبيب: (في تميم سدوس بن دارم بن مالك بن حنظلة) "، فيمكن اعتبار النسبة إلى سدوس في تميم نسبةً إلى دارم، لأن دارمًا أبو سدوس.
إلا أن خليفة عدَّ -في الطبقات (ص209)- أبا مدينة من بني سدوس بن ذهل بن ثعلبة بن عكابة بن صعب بن علي بن بكر بن وائل، وهو آخر غير جد التميميين. ويدخل على اختلاف النسبة هذا -إن صح- احتمالُ أن يكون مَنْ دون أبي مدينة السدوسي نسبَهُ دارميًّا، ظنًّا أنه من بني سدوس بن دارم التميمي، وإنما هو من بني سدوس بن ذهل. والله أعلم.
ولورود احتمال كون الرجلين واحدًا؛ أشار ابن حجر إلى شكه في اعتبار الطبراني أبا مدينة الدارمي من الصحابة، قال -في الإصابة (4/57)-: " فإن كان الطبراني ضبط أن اسم الصحابي عبد الله بن حصن ولم يلتبس عليه بهذا التابعي... "، وقال -في تعجيل المنفعة (ص219)-: " فان كان ضبط نسبه فهما اثنان... ".
وجزم الذهبي بخطأ ذلك، قال -في تاريخ الإسلام (6/539)-: " قيل: (له صحبة)، ولم يصح "، ثم ذكر مشايخ التابعي السدوسي، ومن روى عنه، ثم ذكر هذا الحديث مسندًا، فاعتبرهما واحدًا.
وقال ابن الأثير -في أسد الغابة (3/216)- بعد أن أسند الحديث عن أبي موسى المديني: " أخرجه أبو موسى، وقال: (أورد ابن منده وغيره أبا مدينة في الكنى من التابعين، وقال: يروي عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف) ".
وفي كون الكنية من الآحاد، ولا يُذكر الرجل في الصحابة في الكتب المعنية بالكنى= ما يشير إلى أن أبا مدينة واحد، هو التابعي.
إذا تقرر ذلك، فلم أجد في أبي مدينة جرحًا ولا تعديلاً، وذكره -كما ذكر ابن حجر- البخاري في التاريخ (5/71)، وابن أبي حاتم في الجرح (5/39)، وابن حبان في الثقات (5/21).

والله أعلم.

وينظر:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128250

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طيب
المهم
نعمل به او لا نعمل؟
تصوروا ان عاميا سمع الحديث و يعمل به
ماذا نقول له؟ بدون استطراد المسائل

تصور انت الان في مقام مفتي ماذا تجوب؟

----------


## سعودالعامري

فائدة 
قال البيهقي في الشعب:أخبرنا أبو طاهر الفقيه ، قال : أنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ، قال : نا إبراهيم بن الحارث البغدادي ، قال : نا يحيى بن أبي بكير ، قال : نا حماد بن سلمة ، قال : أنا ثابت البناني ، عن الدارمي ، قال : « كان الرجلان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقيا ، وأرادا أن يتفرقا ، قرأ أحدهم سورة : والعصر إن الإنسان لفي خسر ، ثم سلم أحدهما على الآخر أو على صاحبه ثم تفرقا » ورواه غيره عن حماد ، عن ثابت ، عن عقبة بن عبد الغافر ، قال : كان الرجلان .
قلت : عقبة بن عبدالغافر وثقه العجلي والنسائي فهذا متابع للدارمي واما من قال من الاخوة انه ليس للدارمي صحبة فهذا لا يضر فهو لا يرويه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل عن الصحابة فليُنتبه لهذا .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> قلت : عقبة بن عبدالغافر وثقه العجلي والنسائي فهذا متابع للدارمي


هذا خطأ -وفقك الله-، فرواية عقبة إنما هي خلافٌ على حماد بن سلمة، وقد بيَّنتُ أنه لا يُعرف راوي هذا الوجه عنه، وأن ثلاثة من الثقات الحفاظ يروونه على الوجه الثاني (بذكر أبي مدينة، لا عقبة)، وهذا يبيِّن أنَّ مَنْ ذَكَرَ عقبةَ بن عبد الغافر في الإسناد أخطأ ووهِم، والأخطاء والأوهام لا تفيد في إثبات متابعة ولا غيرها.



> واما من قال من الاخوة انه ليس للدارمي صحبة فهذا لا يضر فهو لا يرويه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل عن الصحابة فليُنتبه لهذا .


لم يُذكر هنا أنَّ وجهَ ضررِ كونِهِ تابعيًّا غيرَ صحابي= أنه يرويه عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، بل وجهه: أن الرجل مجهول لا يُعرف حاله، فتنبّه.
وانفراد مثل هذا الرجل بهذا العمل الذي لم يأتِ به غيره، مع أن حال مجالس النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ومجالس أصحابه مشهورة مذكورة= محل نظر، ولو كانوا يقرؤون ما ذُكر فيها لما انفرد بروايته هذا المجهول.
والله أعلم.

----------


## العرب

جزى الله الشيخ محمد عبدالله على المداخلة المتممة وبارك في علمك

----------


## أبوعمر السحيم

السلام عليكم ،،

قال الإمام العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الصحيحة [6 / 307 ]: 
(( - " كان الرجلان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقيا لم يفترقا حتى
يقرأ أحدهما على الآخر : *( و العصر إن الإنسان لفي خسر )* ، ثم يسلم أحدهما
على الآخر " .
أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 2 / 11 / 2 / 5256 ) : حدثنا محمد بن هشام
المستملي : حدثنا عبيد الله بن عائشة حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت البناني عن
أبي مدينة الدارمي - و كانت له صحبة - قال : ... فذكره . و قال : " لا يروى
عن أبي مدينة إلا بهذا الإسناد . قال ابن المديني : اسم أبي مدينة عبد الله بن
حفص " . قلت : و هذا إسناد صحيح ، رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير محمد بن هشام
المستملي ، و هو أبو جعفر المروزي المعروف بابن أبي الدميك ، مستملي الحسن بن
عرفة ، توفى سنة ( 289 ) ، ترجمه الخطيب ( 3 / 361 - 362 ) و وثقه . و قال
الدارقطني : لا بأس به . و الحديث أورده الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 10 / 307 ) و
قال : " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ، و رجاله رجال الصحيح غير ابن عائشة و هو
ثقة " . ثم رأيت الحديث في " شعب الإيمان " ( 6 / 501 / 9057 ) من طريق يحيى
ابن أبي بكير قال : أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة به . و قال : " و رواه غيره عن حماد عن
ثابت عن عتبة بن الغافر قال : كان الرجلان ... فذكره " . قلت : لم أجد من وصله
، و لا عرفت عتبة بن الغافر ، و المحفوظ رواية الثقتين يحيى بن أبي بكير و ابن
عائشة عن حماد . ( تنبيه ) : سقطت جملة التسليم في آخر الحديث من " مجمع
الزوائد " و " مجمع البحرين " أيضا ، و هي ثابتة في أصلهما : " المعجم الأوسط "
كما ترى ، و في " شعب الإيمان " أيضا ، و في غيره من المصادر التي عزت الحديث
إلى الطبراني ، مثل " تفسير ابن كثير " ( 4 / 547 ) و " الدر المنثور " ( 6 /
392 ) . و أما قول المعلق على " مجمع البحرين " ( 8 / 272 ) في الحاشية ، و قد
ألحقها بآخر الحديث بين معقوفتين [ ] : " ما بين المعكوفتين من طص " . فما أراه
إلا وهما ، لأن هذا الرمز ( طص ) إنما يعني عنده " معجم الطبراني الصغير " كما
نص عليه في المقدمة ( ص 28 ) و لم يخرجه الطبراني في " الصغير " ، و هو نفسه لم
يعزه إليه في تخريجه إياه . و الله أعلم . و في هذا الحديث فائدتان مما جرى
عليه عمل سلفنا رضي الله عنهم جميعا : إحداهما : التسليم عند الافتراق ، و قد
جاء النص بذلك صريحا من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا انتهى أحدكم إلى
المجلس فليسلم ، و إذا أراد أن يقوم فليسلم ، فليست الأولى بأحق من الآخرة " .
و هو حديث صحيح مخرج في المجلد الأول من هذه " السلسلة " برقم ( 183 ) و هو في
" صحيح الأدب المفرد " برقم ( 773 / 986 ) و قد صدر حديثا و في " صحيح زوائد
ابن حبان " ( ... / 1931 ) و هو تحت الطبع . و في معناه الأحاديث الآمرة بإفشاء
السلام ، و قد تقدم بعضها برقم ( 184 و 569 و 1493 ) . و الأخرى : نستفيدها من
التزام الصحابة لها . و هي قراءة سورة ( العصر ) لأننا نعتقد أنهم أبعد الناس
عن أن يحدثوا في الدين عبادة يتقربون بها إلى الله ، إلا أن يكون ذلك بتوقيف من
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قولا أو فعلا أو تقريرا ، و لم لا و قد أثنى الله
تبارك و تعالى عليهم أحسن الثناء ، فقال : *( و السابقون الأولون من المهاجرين
و الأنصار و الذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم و رضوا عنه و أعد لهم جنات
تجري تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا ذلك الفوز العظيم )* <1> . و قال ابن
مسعود و الحسن البصري : " من كان منكم متأسيا فليتأس بأصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه
وسلم ، فإنهم كانوا أبر هذه الأمة قلوبا و أعمقها علما و أقلها تكلفا و أقومها
هديا و أحسنها حالا ، قوما اختارهم الله لصحبة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم و إقامة
دينه ، فاعرفوا لهم فضلهم ، و اتبعوهم في آثارهم ، فإنهم كانوا على الهدي
المستقيم " <2>
-----------------------------------------------------------
[1] انظر " إعلام الموقعين " لابن القيم ( 4 / 159 ) لتتبين معنى الاتباع ، و
أنه واجب .
[2] أخرجه ابن عبد البر في " جامع بيان العلم " ( 2 / 97 ) بإسنادين عنه ، و
عزاه ابن القيم ( 4 / 179 ) للإمام أحمد - و لعله يعني في " الزهد " - عن ابن
مسعود . و انظر " المشكاة " ( 193 ) . اهـ .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

من ناحية الفقه على فرض صحة الحديث

فليست القراءة على طريقة من يقرأ الفاتحة على الميت للبركة

و إنما للتواصي بالحفاظ على العمل الصالح حال الغيبة ، أي مثلما تستشهد بأي آية في مناسبة ، و مثلما إذا رأيت شخصاً ينظر إلى صورة امرأة فقرأت عليه قوله تعالى " لا تقربوا الزنا " فهذا استشهاد

هذا إذا ثبت

----------


## الأزدي الحنبلي

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني...فقد أفدتممونا...

----------


## العرب

شكر الله لكل من اعانني في اثراء الموضوع

----------


## رودريقو البرازيلي

ما احد جواب عليّ

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

إذا صح عندك الحديث اعمل به وإلا فلا
فإن لم تستطع الترجيح فقلد الأعلم ممن حكم على الحديث
ولك أن تقول هو في الفضائل فأعمل به وإن كان فيه ضعف فإن ضعفه ليس بشديد وقد كان جمع من الأئمة يعملون بمثل هذه الأحاديث
ولأن ذكر الله في آخر المجالس حسن مرغوب فيه

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

..............

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .

----------

